# Seat post clamp size for a 31.6 post?



## AMcK (Jan 18, 2004)

What size clamp is used with a frame that has a 31.6 post.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

*Collar diameter independant of post diameter...*

You'll probably need a 35mm clamp, but it's best to measure. In most cases it's the same clamp diameter as your front derailleur.


----------



## Gaz (Jan 12, 2004)

*34.9mm (nm)*

If... nm still works in this forum!?


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

f*nætik said:


> You'll probably need a 35mm clamp, but it's best to measure. In most cases it's the same clamp diameter as your front derailleur.


Just FWIW, on some frames it is not the same as the Front mech clamp, which surprised me when I found this out. This can be due to the fact of butted or tapered tubing on a frame.

Trevor!


----------



## nikh (Jan 14, 2004)

AMcK said:


> What size clamp is used with a frame that has a 31.6 post.


I use a 31.6 Tune seatpost and my Extralite clamp size is 34.9mm both are for sale btw


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

*Some companies...*

...Salsa in particular, use 35.0mm for their binder.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

*Yeah, good point, I threw the...*

...all important "most" in there. There is always the exception.


----------

